# Damasko DSub2 soon available



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DSub2 available from 2018, August 01


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Cool! Thanks, Mike.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't quite wrap my head around this one. Blue, orange, white, black-is it wicked-cool or a bit too busy?

Any owners care to chime in with their experience?

EDIT: just realizing that this hasn't even been on the market yet. So...anyone *who has seen it* care to chime in?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I reported several times on the DSub1, DSub2, Munichtime, Inhorgenta, Damasko visit. Just do a search.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

stuffler said:


> DSub2 available from 2018, August 01
> 
> View attachment 13334141


Looks nice. Where can I get some more details about the DSub2 watch? Any links?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dannyking said:


> Looks nice. Where can I get some more details about the DSub2 watch? Any links?


Since Sept 2016 I reported several times on the DSub1, DSub2, Munichtime, Inhorgenta, Damasko visit. Just do a search. Technical data on www.damaskowatches.com


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Just got a nice “newsletter” email from Damasko on the DSub2. Looks like they’re gearing up for the launch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

New picture on Instagram









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

oso2276 said:


> New picture on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one crazy strap.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Hirsch Extreme is „extreme", it does not loose its stiffness. Had it for a long time on my Laco Ocean, Now its gone.

The Hirsch Robby imho is the better option to go for.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

What a shame looks so much nicer with the minute markers all the way around the bezel.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Like the color combo much better then the yellow black of the D Sub 1 .Looks very nice on the orange Hirsch. I agree the stock rubber strap is rather bold. Love to see one in person one day to decide if I like that strap Please . excuse me im going back to my honey moon with my DS 30 yellow.


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

stuffler said:


> The Hirsch Extreme is „extreme", it does not loose its stiffness. Had it for a long time on my Laco Ocean, Now its gone.
> 
> The Hirsch Andy imho is the better option to go for.
> 
> View attachment 13355413


That's actually the Hirsch Robby - the Andy is similar but with alligator embossing. I'm sure you know and it's just a slip, just being pedantic so forgive me. I do like that look a lot better than the other straps I've seen it on. I also think it might look cool on black or blue Isofrane.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. Edited my post.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad to see it's coming out, but I still prefer the 1 -- just seems to contain more of the Damasko DNA, and is a more comprehensible, straight-ahead design, IMO, and I'm not sure about the shades of either the blue or orange used in this one, though it's hard to know without seeing it in person, I guess. I do prefer the cleaner shading on the hands. 

FWIW, I have two Dsub1s (long story), and the one I wear regularly is on a Hirsch Robby. I much prefer it to the Extreme, which felt a bit like a manacle to me. In any hue these are fine watches, though. Very well built and highly accurate. I get a ton of use out of mine.


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

Date window is on point on this one, dsub1 date window bugs me so much since I feel like its lost in space! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13355413


Is this a prototype or an optional bezel?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Psalty said:


> Is this a prototype or an optional bezel?


This is a Damasko pic published on FB by Damasko.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> This is a Damasko pic published on FB by Damasko.


Ah. So we know one existed and was photographed, but not whether another might be available in that configuration?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Psalty said:


> Ah. So we know one existed and was photographed, but not whether another might be available in that configuration?


I have no clue. Have seen both in the flesh.

2016 at Damasko









2017 Munichtime









2018 Inhorgenta


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The 2018 DSub2 will look like this (as per phone confirmation by Konrad Damasko).









DSub2 on FB was a prototype, pic will be removed asap.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Was really hoping for the other one looks so much better with the minute markers all the way around the bezel. It is funny how something so simple can make such a big difference. I guess my saving the last year will go for a Dievas or Sinn instead.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Was really hoping for the other one looks so much better with the minute markers all the way around the bezel. It is funny how something so simple can make such a big difference. I guess my saving the last year will go for a Dievas or Sinn instead.


Perhaps it looks better, that is subjective. On a dive watch, the last 15 minutes are the most critical, and that is why they are marked on the scale. Visual clarity is the point, not aesthetics per se, and if needed, minutes above 15 can still be counted on the chapter ring.

Along the same lines and for reasons of safety, the bezel is unidirectional, even though it is less convenient for most timing purposes than one that goes both ways.

Since almost no divers use diving watches as their primary guide, that may be a moot point. But you will have noticed that Damasko's working watches have an aesthetic appropriate to the job.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Psalty said:


> Perhaps it looks better, that is subjective. On a dive watch, the last 15 minutes are the most critical, and that is why they are marked on the scale. Visual clarity is the point, not aesthetics per se, and if needed, minutes above 15 can still be counted on the chapter ring.
> 
> Along the same lines and for reasons of safety, the bezel is unidirectional, even though it is less convenient for most timing purposes than one that goes both ways.
> 
> Since almost no divers use diving watches as their primary guide, that may be a moot point. But you will have noticed that Damasko's working watches have an aesthetic appropriate to the job.


Don't quite agree with that line of thinking since many serious dive watches have the markers all the way around and change color but it doesn't matter they ain't doing it. Still would have been nice as a option kind of like their 12 and 1 hour bezel inserts they offer on other watches. Anyways they don't but maybe in the future?


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> The 2018 DSub2 will look like this (as per phone confirmation by Konrad Damasko).
> 
> View attachment 13370387
> 
> ...





stuffler said:


> 2016 at Damasko
> 
> View attachment 13365951
> 
> ...





TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Don't quite agree with that line of thinking since many serious dive watches have the markers all the way around and change color but it doesn't matter they ain't doing it. Still would have been nice as a option kind of like their 12 and 1 hour bezel inserts they offer on other watches. Anyways they don't but maybe in the future?


Not saying there is not more than one way to skin a rabbit. But if a certain logic is chosen, then that is the one you choose, and not two or three others. And as I look at the two versions - one prototypical and the other production, it is clear to me that orange was meant to be the focus of attention. The prototypical bezel distracts, even if it fills out some open space. I like both but prefer the production version for the reasons stated.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope you enjoy yours if you are getting one, those gaps without markers would drive me nuts for not being uniform. Save a little more for the U1 tegimented or get the Focal? This just makes my eyes happy with markers all the way around.


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

nodnar said:


> Just got a nice "newsletter" email from Damasko on the DSub2. Looks like they're gearing up for the launch.


Yeah, two years after showing it on the Munich Time and two years after starting to take preorders. ....ing joke. I cancelled my preorder that I made on the Munich Time 2016.
Only Damasko seems to think they can pull anything like that off.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Long Island Watch now has the DSub 2 in stock. There is a YouTube vid as well. Case and dial look great, strap not so much.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Now in stock here as well.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone here since purchased? Mark's video seems to well highlight the aesthetics, but have yet to find any owner impressions.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've got one in the mail from the Mann. I'll let you all know when it gets here (next week sometime I hope). The thing I like most about it is all the space on the lower part of the dial and the symmetry of the indicies. I love that all it has printed on it is the brand, I'm so sick of crowded, over-wordy dials.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Does it comes with a rubber strap AND bracelet as well???


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Mullmuzzler said:


> Does it comes with a rubber strap AND bracelet as well???


 Options, bracelet for more money of course.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Greg at WatchMann replied regarding bracelet via email I sent him this morning. Damasko is reportedly producing bracelet, but no definite ETA nor price at this point.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> Greg at WatchMann replied regarding bracelet via email I sent him this morning. Damasko is reportedly producing bracelet, but no definite ETA nor price at this point.


I wonder how much it will take them to show us the new bracelet with deployment clasp, hopefully not another two years. Can't wait to see it!


----------

